# Ngôi nhà an yên với thiết kế xanh tuyệt đẹp



## victorianga (24/9/21)

Ngôi nhà an yên với thiết kế xanh tuyệt đẹp Diện tích nhỏ nhưng ngôi nhà ống này sẽ khiến bạn phải trầm trồ khen ngợi vì được "cả hương lẫn sắc". Phú Nhuận là một trong những quận nội thành sầm uất ở Sài Gòn với những tuyến đường lớn, những tòa nhà đồ sộ, rất lý tưởng cho cả nhu cầu sinh sống và kinh doanh. Sở hữu một ngôi nhà ở quận này chắc hẳn là mơ ước của rất nhiều người. Tuy vậy, một căn nhà ở quận sầm uất cũng đồng nghĩa với việc bạn phải xử lý không gian thật khéo để sinh hoạt thoải mái, đặc biệt khi bạn là người yêu thích không gian xanh mặt bằng Stella Võ Văn Kiệt. Và với những yêu cầu ấy, ngôi nhà với diện tích 50m² dưới đây sẽ là khiến nhiều người phải trầm trồ, bởi nó được "cả sắc lẫn hương" khi vừa đẹp, vừa tiện nghi, thậm chí còn thể hiện được nét cá tính riêng của chủ nhà. Thiết kế xanh, hiện đại với hàng trăm viên gạch thông gió ốp bên ngoài khiến người ta bỗng chốc nghĩ đến hình tưởng một ngôi nhà an yên đang lắng nghe thành phố thở. Ngôi nhà này là kiểu nhà ống điển hình với kích thước 4,45m x 11,8m. Dù ở thành phố tấc đất tấc vàng nhưng chủ nhà thay vì xây kín những phòng là phòng đã để dành những khoảng diện tích trống để lấy sáng, thông gió và trồng cây. Với nhà riêng, 50m² không phải diện tích nhỏ nhưng dù có đến 2 lầu, chủ nhà cũng chỉ thiết kế 2 phòng ngủ nhằm khiến các không gian trong nhà được thoáng rộng. Tầng trệt của ngôi nhà được dành trọn vẹn cho không gian để xe, phòng khách Dự án Stella En Tropic và một cụm cảnh quan bao gồm hồ nước, cây khế. Bên cạnh những món nội thất hiện đại... ... thì những bước tường gạch đỏ hay trần xi măng đánh mộc mạc đã mang đến cho không gian cảm giác cổ điển, ấm cúng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Khoảng không gian xanh trong nhà được xây dưới giếng trời. Hi sinh không gian để trồng cây, làm hồ nước trong nhà, bạn sẽ có một góc thư giãn cực lý tưởng. Lầu 1 của ngôi nhà được dành cho không gian bếp và một phòng ngủ nhỏ. Nhờ khoảng thông gió ở cuối nhà mà cả phòng ngủ lẫn khu vực ăn uống đều thoáng đãng và được tiếp cận với ánh sáng thiên nhiên. Đồng thời sự kết nối của cây khế đã kéo gần khoảng cách giữa tầng trệt với các tầng lầu. Cầu thang gỗ mộc và vách kính giúp ngôi nhà nhỏ không bị cảm giác nặng nề như khi sử dụng cách chất liệu thép hay gỗ. Khoảng thông tầng thần thánh giúp ngôi nhà luôn xanh và sáng. Sự xuất hiện của những món nội thất, phụ kiện rực rỡ như cặp bóng đèn này như một điểm nhấn đẹp mắt cho không gian nhà thô mộc, sử dụng gam màu trung tính. Khu bếp đơn giản nhưng thẩm mỹ và cực đủ tiện nghi cho một gia đình trẻ. Khoảng tường bếp ốp gạch bông đen - trắng cũng là một điểm nhấn đẹp mắt cho khu bếp. Thiết kế mở và những vách hàng lang kính giúp không gian các tầng có sự liên kết. Phòng ngủ đơn giản, mộc mạc đúng tiêu chí thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi. Hệ tủ cao sát tường cánh phẳng, màu gỗ tự nhiên giúp không gian phòng ngủ trông thoáng mắt. Đặc biệt khu vệ sinh được thiết kế một "bức vách" bằng gạch đỏ rất thu hút. Phòng ngủ ngủ kiêm phòng đọc sách ở lầu 2. Giường ngủ - phòng vệ sinh được phân cách với góc đọc sách bằng "vách" gạch đỏ. Góc đọc sách gần cửa sổ rất thư giãn. Những viên thông gió giúp nhà vệ sinh luôn thoáng và sáng. Đồng thời các KTS còn thiết kế thêm một rèm che để đảm bảo sự riêng tư cho chủ nhà. Lướt qua một vòng, thăm thú ngôi nhà, hẳn chẳng ai còn có thể nghi ngờ vẻ đẹp và sự tiện nghi Giá căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt của nơi này! Trong nhịp sống ồn ào, bận rộn của thành phố, ngôi nhà 50m² quả thực xứng đáng là điều mơ ước của nhiều người.


----------

